# disable console messages and clear screen on boot



## viento (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm trying to prevent all of the logs and messages from showing on the console screen on system startup.  I'd also like to clear the console screen before login.  I tried the following, but things aren't working as I expect.

Made following modifications to /etc/syslog.conf


```
# DISABLE CONSOLE LOGGING
#*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit       /dev/console

# uncomment this to log all writes to /dev/console to /var/log/console.log
console.info                                    /var/log/console.log
```

I also created the log file:


```
$ sudo touch /var/log/console.log
$ ls -l /var/log/console.log 
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  0 Jan 15 00:53 console.log
```

I also created a startup script named and named it beginning with "z_" so that it would run last:


```
$ ls -l /usr/local/etc/rc.d/z_startup.sh 
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  54 Jan 15 01:03 /usr/local/etc/rc.d/z_startup.sh
$ cat /usr/local/etc/rc.d/z_startup.sh 
#!/bin/sh
echo '### CLEARING SCREEN ###'
clear
exit 0
$
```

The script runs and echos "... CLEARING SCREEN ...", but the console screen doesn't clear.

Any ideas?


----------



## jem (Feb 2, 2010)

When FreeBSD boots, you see console output in two stages:

1) kernel output as bright-white text
2) startup script output as (non-bright) white text

I don't know if it's possible to hide the kernel output, but if it is, it would probably need to be set in your boot loader config.

Hiding output from all the startup scripts would probably require editing each and every startup script to remove any 'echo' or 'warn' commands.  Even then, some of the programs that the startup scripts start will still produce their own output.


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't really get the reason behind this. I think that people will still be able to see stuff on the screen using Scroll Lock.

As for the script not clearing the screen, it might be because of the wrong device. You should be clearing ttyv0. Not sure if this is possible.


----------



## roddierod (Feb 2, 2010)

Try this thread


----------



## wzuber (Mar 18, 2010)

I am also looking for a solution for this issue. What I would like is a boot up window that is more like a linux style look and feel. I want to have a more organized and easier to read output that doesn't confuse users. Does anyone have any ideas on what might be done?


----------



## roddierod (Mar 18, 2010)

What kind of users are these?

It seems to me that if a user is getting confused by the boot messages, that this type of users shouldn't be booting the machine.

What's so different about linux boot messages? It is the same information but with different device names, as I recall.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2010)

wzuber said:
			
		

> I am also looking for a solution for this issue.


There is no issue.



> What I would like is a boot up window that is more like a linux style look and feel.


The horror x(



> I want to have a more organized and easier to read output that doesn't confuse users.


If they're confused they should call support. Most users couldn't care less what the screen says, they never read any error messages or warnings anyway.

If you're concerned about this set up a boot splash screen.


----------



## wzuber (Mar 19, 2010)

*Ugly Startup*

I would like something that looks better is all.

I am looking to intercept the boot messages and organize them. I do like some of the Linux startup screens I have seen. Even something like an OSX style progress bar. But like I said I do like the Linux style that I have seen.

Something like:

DHCP.................................................OK
HA.....................................................FAIL

You get the idea. If I direct the user to hit a key then the regular boot up screen would show..

Sometimes users are simply booting the machine and they call because they see some confusing stuff go by and call our support when there is nothing really wrong. I was just trying to see if anyone had any ideas along these lines.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 19, 2010)

SirDice already told you: use a splash screen.

If you want customized startup messages, you can always modify the startup files. Last time I checked, FreeBSD's source code was still available for free.

You can also write a huge placard saying: "Verbose startup is normal. DON'T PANIC!"

If all else fails, you can try OSX or GNU/Linux.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 19, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> You can also write a huge placard saying: "Verbose startup is normal. DON'T PANIC!"



LOL. This is great in so many ways, I haven't heard or since the word placard in 30 years....oh well just me. But actually out help desk guys use Sticky notes on the users PCs.


----------



## Erratus (Aug 2, 2010)

viento said:
			
		

> ... I'd also like to clear the console screen before login.


Edit file /etc/gettytab
Find section 

```
P|Pc|Pc console:\
        :ht:np:sp#115200:
```
edit to

```
P|Pc|Pc console:\
        :ht:np:sp#115200:\
        :cl=\E[H\E[2J:
```
This will show login in upper left corner on an empty screen.


----------

